# source upgrade to 9.0 and now the printer gets reconigzed wrong



## roelof (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello, 

I do a source upgrade to 9.0. I did:


```
cd /usr/src
make buildworld
make buildkernel
make installkernel
shutdown -r now
```

After that I choose '4 single user mode' nd the booting begins. But after a while the booting stops at this message:


```
da0 at umass sim0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0 
da0 : <HP Photosmart PLUS 1.00> Removable Direct Acess scsi-5 device
da0 : 40.000 Mb/s transfers
da0 : Attempt to query sze failed : NOT READY : medium not present
```

It looks to me that the system thinks that my printer is a disk. 

Anyone who have a clue how to solve this?

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2012)

Can you unplug the printer, boot the machine and plug it back in. I'm wondering what else is detected.

Before plugging in run [cmd=]tail -f /var/log/messages[/cmd] Post every message that gets printed when you plug the printer in.

A lot of modern printers seem to have some sort of storage capacity, this is what may have been detected.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2012)

The mystery "printer" is a multifunction printer, scanner, copier, coffee maker, clock radio, and card reader.  These are from the empty card reader slots.


----------



## roelof (Jan 19, 2012)

Oke, 

I have asked this before but I cannnot find it.
Is there a sort of pasty so I can past it somewhere. I have no DE installed.


My printer is a HP Photosmart Plus 
Roelof


----------



## roelof (Jan 19, 2012)

I have unplugged the printer and did also a start in the single user mode.
But now the booting hangs at the usb-mouse with these messages.

```
ugen 1.2: <LOGITECH> at usbus1
ums0 : <Logitech> USB-PS2 optical mouse class 0/0, rev. 2.00/27.30, addr 2> on usbus1 
ums0 : 8 buttons and {XYZT] coordinates id=0
```

It looks like there is a problem with USB devices because both printer and mouse are USB devices.
Wierd that the keyboard is detected bacause it's also a UBS-device.
When I see the messages I cannot open any virtual terminals with <crtl> <alt> <Fx>

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2012)

It sounds like a problem that really isn't anything to do with USB.  Maybe a hard disk controller is waiting to timeout.  Could also be an ACPI problem.

Wait a minute...

Sometimes the USB messages in single user mode appear after the prompt.  Other virtual ttys aren't available.  What happens if you press Enter?


----------



## roelof (Jan 19, 2012)

When I wait a few minutes and press the enter. I see a prompt appear.
I also see a message that I must enter where sh can be found or press enter. But that message appear before the usb messages about the mouse.

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2012)

The USB messages sometimes show up after the prompt.  Ignore them.  You don't have to wait, just continue on with the next step of the install.


----------



## roelof (Jan 19, 2012)

Oke, 

So if I understand you right I have to do the following steps.

```
mount -u /
mount -u -t ufs
adjkerntz -i 
mergemaster -p 
cd /usr/src
make installworld
mergemaster -p
reboot
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2012)

Sure, if that's the update procedure you're following.  The point is just that the USB messages in single-user mode make it look like the computer is doing something when it's just waiting for you.


----------



## roelof (Jan 19, 2012)

oke,
Then thanks for the help.

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2012)

You might find Building FreeBSD World And Kernel: The Short Form interesting.  It's not as safe as the Handbook version, but shorter.


----------

